# Canadian prediction on Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I should make some sort of comment, but when you completely agree what's left to say?



> Barack Hussein Obama:
> I Told You So - Yes I Did
> 
> By Howard Galganov
> ...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW!

I wonder what Mr. Galganov _really_ thinks


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

funny, it has been 8 long years since the dems were in real control of power and they are fighting like hell amongst themselves since Obama has been elected, it just shows how fractured their party has become between the moderates and Howard Dean, Pelosi, Dood and Franken (i should say freakin......this guy is an f-ing mess, congrats Minnesota!) Obama will be forced to come into line by the moderates, they understand the liberal kooks of their party, including Obama, are losing control fast and America hates them and their policies! yes, i agree, he won't make it in the traditional sense for 4 more years.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll say I'm sorry the idiot got elected, i'm from MN. I didn't vote for the Frek'in Franken and votes didn't elect him.

SOS in Minnesota

By Matthew Vadum on 11.7.08 @ 6:07AM

As Democrats nationwide try to make the climb to a filibuster-proof 60 seats in the Senate by pursuing recounts, an outspoken ACORN ally presides over the tallying of votes in the still-unresolved Minnesota Senate race.

The fact that Mark Ritchie, a Democrat and former community organizer, largely controls the electoral process in the Land of 10,000 Lakes may be important.

That's because at press time incumbent Republican Norm Coleman led Democrat Al Franken by just 341 votes and the Democrats controlled 57 seats in the Senate, compared to the Republicans' 40. The Senate races in Alaska and Georgia also have yet to be resolved, though in both the Republicans are leading and are expected to win in the end.

The Minnesota seat is the only one that Democrats could try to steal. Every seat closer to 60 gives President-elect Barack Obama and Democratic lawmakers an opportunity to permanently alter America's political, economic, and cultural landscape.

Both Franken and Obama, by the way, were endorsed by ACORN Votes, ACORN's federal political action committee.

Minnesota's secretary of state isn't a Democrat by happenstance.

Ritchie, who defeated two-term incumbent Republican Mary Kiffmeyer in 2006, received an endorsement and financial assistance for his run from a below-the-radar non-federal "527" group called the Secretary of State Project. The entity can accept unlimited financial contributions and doesn't have to disclose them publicly until well after the election.

The founders of the Secretary of State Project, which claims to advance "election protection" but only backs Democrats, religiously believe that right-leaning secretaries of state helped the GOP steal the presidential elections in Florida in 2000 (Katherine Harris) and in Ohio in 2004 (Ken Blackwell).

The secretary of state candidates the group endorses sing the same familiar song about electoral integrity issues: Voter fraud is largely a myth, vote suppression is used widely by Republicans, cleansing the dead and fictional characters from voter rolls should be avoided until embarrassing media reports emerge, and anyone who demands that a voter produce photo identification before pulling the lever is a racist, democracy-hating Fascist.

The group was co-founded in July 2006 by James Rucker, formerly director of grassroots mobilization for MoveOn.org Political Action and Moveon.org Civic Action. "Any serious commitment to wrestling control of the country from the Republican Party must include removing their political operatives from deciding who can vote and whose votes will count," said another co-founder, Becky Bond, to the San Francisco Chronicle in 2006.

Its website claims, "A modest political investment in electing clean candidates to critical Secretary of State offices is an efficient way to protect the election." Indeed. Political observers know that a relatively small amount of money can help swing a little-watched race for a state office few people understand or care about.

The strategic targeting of the SoS Project yielded impressive results this year and in 2006.

Days ago, SoS Project-backed Democrats Linda McCulloch (Montana), Natalie Tennant (West Virginia), Robin Carnahan (Missouri), and Kate Brown (Oregon) won their races. Only Carnahan was an incumbent. The Center for Public Integrity reported two months ago that the group had thus far raised a mere $280,000 for the 2008 election cycle.

Talk about return on investment!

In 2006, along with Minnesota's Ritchie, SoS Project-endorsed Jennifer Brunner (Ohio), who last month defied federal law by refusing to take steps to verify 200,000 questionable voter registrations, trounced her opponent, 55% to 41%. Democrats supported by the group also won that year in New Mexico, Nevada, and Iowa. The group claims it spent about $500,000 in that election cycle.

http://spectator.org/archives/2008/11/0 ... -minnesota

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/grou ... grpid=7487

http://www.secstateproject.org/

Wake Up America!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> it has been 8 long years since the dems were in real control of power


Don't forget the democrats have "had the power" since 2006


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you guys remember Lech Walesa from Poland? Recently he was campaigning for a republican gubernatorial candidate in the United States. Here is what he had to say about our current condition.



> WALESA (via translator): The United States is only one superpower. Today they lead the world. Nobody has doubts about it. Militarily. They also lead economically but they're getting weak. But they don't lead morally and politically anymore. The world has no leadership. The United States was always the last resort and hope for all other nations. There was the hope, whenever something was going wrong, one could count on the United States. Today, we lost that hope.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I guess I should make some sort of comment, but when you completely agree what's left to say?
> 
> 
> > Barack Hussein Obama:
> ...


The above was written in July, 2009. Check out what Galganov said last week. Obama is toast? Can you say President Biden?



> NOW TO THE DELUSIONALIST-IN CHIEF:
> http://www.galganov.com/editorials/1-25-2010/barack-obama/delusionalist-in-chief/
> 
> OBAMA got his *** kicked in Massachusetts last week.
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no doubt, he is a mess, unfortunately McCain would have not been of much help either, although he would have tackled unemployment and not have kissed a$$ or engaged in a "bowing tour".......or tried the terrorists as common criminals, or....well, i guess he would have been measurably better, at least on some issues.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

It is scary what we have to look forward to "if" Obama is ousted early. Biden :eyeroll: Pelosi :eyeroll: :******:
"Maybe" "Just Maybe" Biden would come around to some common sense thinking but Pelosi would definately try to finish off the U.S. with the same BS that Obama has started. I would really like to see the U.S. start to recover but I think it is going to take a very long time now eace:


----------

